
California wastes $500k for non-working wi-fi hot spots for the poor - rmason
http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-missing-wifi-20160403-story.html
======
SixSigma
> children in after-school programs sit at computers in several rooms. But
> they have no Internet connection.

When I was a child I could only dream of such things. School let me stay
behind after classes and play on the Research Machines 380Z [1] the school
owned but that was about an hour a day.

Later a friend got a ZX81 [2] and we would hack on that. Someone my dad knew
got a BBC Micro [3] and the family let me go round one evening a week and use
it. I learned to program it from books & magazines.

I think back to those times when I have no internet connection and think my
laptop is useless and marvel.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Research_Machines_380Z](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Research_Machines_380Z)

[2] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZX81](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZX81)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBC_Micro](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBC_Micro)

